# Should I band or saw these scurs...with pictures



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

Jac's scurs are getting long and it is starting to grow back toward his head. The scurs are hard...basically are part of his horns that the vet didn't successfully burnt away when he did them. Anyway, one side is about three inches long. That one is flat and wide...like a knife that is starting to curl back into his head. The one one is better...more like a cone shape. I have purchased both bands and banding tool and the OB saw. Either method would probably be temporary and we may need to repeat the procedures as I expect the scurs will keep growing. Which method do you think would work better for the flat and wide scur? Imagine sawing or banding a knife blade...


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 27, 2012)

I would try the saw first.  I know sometimes when the horn/scur is cut off they don't grow back.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 27, 2012)

I would band them. You will need to put a notch in at the base by the head all the way around to hold the bands. But then that will cut off the blood supply.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 27, 2012)

Does that clear things up for you?


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Does that clear things up for you?


Absolutely!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 27, 2012)

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Scur-Nippers.html 

How about scur nippers?! Lol I've never used them but saw them in the hoeggers catalog. Figure I'd give you another option!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Scur-Nippers.html
> 
> How about scur nippers?! Lol I've never used them but saw them in the hoeggers catalog. Figure I'd give you another option!


When the scurs were smaller? We thought of doing something like that but were not sure if we could do that. We were not sure how the bone and scur meet and were afraid we could crack his skull??


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not sure. My saanen wether has scurs that are loose and not really attached to the scull. One popped off the other day. It was skinny and sharp and only like an inch long but it wobbled like a loose tooth. Maybe thats the kind of scurs they're talking about.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. My saanen wether has scurs that are loose and not really attached to the scull. One popped off the other day. It was skinny and sharp and only like an inch long but it wobbled like a loose tooth. Maybe thats the kind of scurs they're talking about.


Maybe....Jac's definitely hard and is part of the original horn. The vet did a lousy job...I think. Walter also has scurs but his looks like small horns and are sort of symmetrical so we may just leave them unless they get much bigger. I would hate to mess with Jac...when he is being more trusting with me.  
Anymore opinions??


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 28, 2012)

I really do think banding is the best way to go with this. I banded one of my dairy does and it was the best thing I have done. So far no growth either.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 28, 2012)

maybe since the vet botched the job you should contact him and see if he has any suggestions.  One thing you do not want  to do is put it off any longer than possible.  The scurs are only going to get bigger.  I had a buck that had small scurs when I bought him.  Before I knew it they were much larger and impossible to cut/saw.  (He was not at all willing to stand for such stuff).  If I were you I would band before they get any larger.  I ended up selling my poor boy for meat because one horn curled around and started growing into his skull.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 28, 2012)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> maybe since the vet botched the job you should contact him and see if he has any suggestions.  One thing you do not want  to do is put it off any longer than possible.  The scurs are only going to get bigger.  I had a buck that had small scurs when I bought him.  Before I knew it they were much larger and impossible to cut/saw.  (He was not at all willing to stand for such stuff).  If I were you I would band before they get any larger.  I ended up selling my poor boy for meat because one horn curled around and started growing into his skull.


The vet who did this is my breeder's vet and my breeder had warned me about scurs could grow... When I got the kids, one has a tiny spur and the other didn't have anything. I took them to my own vet and she said to keep an eye on them and to cut scurs off if they grow bigger. She said at their age (3 months then) that's all I can do...unless I want to go through the actual dehorn operation. We wanted to band or saw the scurs off earlier but they seem too small.  Now that they are bigger, we will do something now.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 28, 2012)

I am leaning on banding... I asked a member here who saw off her goat's scur...she said it grew back just as big.   Will let you know in a few months what happened.


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Catahoula (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, so far the banding didn't work...one fell off while the other grew out as the scur grew. The band didn't even have any affect of Jac. Anyway, I made an appointment with the vet to have the scurs removed. They are twice as long and are curling toward the head. Since they are not full horns, I am hoping the procedure will not be as major as a full horn would be. He will be put under using gas and I hope this will the be last time we have to worry about them. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 19, 2012)

Wishing you luck.  With scurs, anything goes as each one is different.  

Be sure and let us know how it goes.  We are wishing you and your goat the best!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks and will do. I just put the kids 'to bed'. No food after 5pm and no water after 10am...they are NOT happy and are confused...I have another one who is also going in tomorrow for scur removal. His isn't as bad...not curling down but I have a feeling his surgery will be harder because his scurs are bigger.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 20, 2012)

Update on Jac and Walter:

The vet said their scurs are actually partial horns...which are still attached to their skulls. He gave me two options. I decided to do the less invasive procedure...where they would just saw off the horns as closely to the head as possible and they'd cauterize the area and hopefully burnt off the growth cell. If there were still growth later on...they would be scurs...which should be soft and easier to removed. I also asked if they could keep the kids overnight which the vet was more than happy to do because they want to monitor them after surgery. I got a call back from one of the vets and she said the horns are gone but there some areas that are open to the sinus. They came out of anesthetic nicely and will be watching them closely. Tomorrow they'll show me how to clean and change dressing. Will send them home with pain meds...which will probably be the injection kind.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 20, 2012)

Well put him next to a sturdy fence with does in heat on the other side & let him knock them off himself. Works for our buck with scurs every time...


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 20, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Update on Jac and Walter:
> 
> The vet said their scurs are actually partial horns...which are still attached to their skulls. He gave me two options. I decided to do the less invasive procedure...where they would just saw off the horns as closely to the head as possible and they'd cauterize the area and hopefully burnt off the growth cell. If there were still growth later on...they would be scurs...which should be soft and easier to removed. I also asked if they could keep the kids overnight which the vet was more than happy to do because they want to monitor them after surgery. I got a call back from one of the vets and she said the horns are gone but there some areas that are open to the sinus. They came out of anesthetic nicely and will be watching them closely. Tomorrow they'll show me how to clean and change dressing. Will send them home with pain meds...which will probably be the injection kind.


Oh man, sounds painful, even done under anesthesia, the recovery must suck.  Poor guys!! Hoping for a smooth recovery for all of you, Good luck!


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 20, 2012)

Major headache for sure! The banding didn't work and the saw I got didn't look like it would work either...and one member did the same and the horn just grew back too. Hopefully this time the vet got most of it and even if there were growth again...I hope they are at least the soft kind and I'd learn to cut it. They are good kids and I hope they'll forgive and forget!


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 21, 2012)

Me again... They are home and are doing very well. Don't seem to be in pain and are acting normal...less some bleating. Ate some and now chewing cud and resting.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

Post some photos when you can.
I hope they have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 23, 2012)

They are bleating loud again! Never thought I'd miss that. They are running and playing and even headbutt each other. The bandages didn't seem to bother them except it was harder for them to scratch their heads/ears/chins. Will only need to change bandages once and then they will come off in two weeks. Pain meds for one more day...and one more antibiotic shot Tuesday. Most of all, they are NOT mad at me...Jac even seem to be more affectionate.


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Sep 23, 2012)

You definitely have some cute goats there. I am glad this all worked out for them and you as well.


----------



## CTChick (Sep 23, 2012)

I know it must be hard but they look adorable with their head-dresses -- and I LOVE the spots!  (note to self:  get spotted goat)


----------



## cindyg (Sep 24, 2012)

They look good, bandages look like kerchiefs.  I have a buck with awful scurs, and am starting to think about how to handle it.  Vet is coming tomorrow to vaccinate, I'll have to remember to ask about it.  As a matter of interest, what did it cost to have them removed?  I want to compare with the quote I get here.  Thanks, and I also am making a mental note to get a spotted goat.  Actually have a doe bred to a moon spotted buck, hoping I will ge one.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 24, 2012)

If they were true scurs (loose, not attached to the skull), I was given a quote of $120-165 for both goats. At the time after examination, one of the Vet (it is a teaching veterinary hospital) said theirs were very much attached to the skulls...which is considered still horns. With the complication (skull wall being too thin therefore exposing the sinus when they saw off the horns) the total bills come out to be $270 including staying overnight. They basically charged the minimum examination fee and the cost for supplies and drug (pain meds, antibiotic, local and general anesthesia, all the bandages/gauze/something for speeding up the healing). I asked to leave the kids there so they'd get the best aftercare. They were happy to keep the kids so they can study and further teach the students on the aftercare.  I think the fees were very reasonable...I have paid more on our dog's yearly checkup! 
We tried using a OB saw and banding...and it didn't work for us. One member here had successfully saw off their buck's scurs but the scurs grew back the same size. The vet said my boers will probably grow scurs but this time, don't let it get big at all. They will come out and burn it if it is even a nub.... 

Yes, my updated wishlist on goat is a Black Dappled wether...but looks like I'll have to sit on it for awhile. I am getting two alpines in a week and DH already said NO to more goats. I supposed four is a good number. 

Good luck with your buck, cindyg.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you have time to give us an update?

Have the bandages come off?

Which procedure did you opt for? 

I am considering having horns removed by the vet, but would like to know how your boys are doing. 

Would you choose to do this again if you had to remove horns or scurs?

I am glad your boys are looking so good after their procedures. They are very handsome by the way, I love their spots/dapples!


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 10, 2012)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Do you have time to give us an update?
> 
> Have the bandages come off?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should update their progress sooner. We didn't have time to take the bandages off till this past Monday. The wounds look good.











We didn't go through with the whole horn removal which would leave them with really big holes (more than an inch diameter) and much longer healing time. Basically bone would need to grow over the holes. So the vets saw the horns at the base as closely as they can. I was told the horns will probably grow again. Only this time to let them know as soon as they did and they'll deal with it right away. It would be an easier job. I think they would burn it like disbudding. The key is to catch it while it is still small. I wish I didin't have to deal with it and certainly don't want to again but that's not going to happen. I don't know if I could deal with the full horn removal either. The bandages did stay on the first time but they fell off the second time. I don't know if I can keep bandaging them till the holes heal. I would probably choose the same procedure again...it seemed less invasive and less stressful to the kids. I am lucky I have a good team of vets.. it was at a Teaching Vet Hospital. If I can help it, I would never get another goats with scurs/horns. I know it happens, unfortunately that scur grows. 
Good Luck with whatever you decided on and hope you can find good vets for the job too. Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. 

I will let you know how our dehorning surgery goes.


----------

